# Breakfast



## dialout

Leftover brisket
Hard Fried eggs with cheese
Cornbread ...buttered and fried in the skillet with the brisket


----------



## Jollymon

I'm going to have to try that with the cornbread, if there's ever any leftover, good cornbread go's fast

Looks like a fine start to the day


----------



## Paymaster

Looks good!


----------



## wdbrand

X2


----------



## andypat

Watermen's Breakfast-------


----------



## YellowApple

I usually eat chocolate cookies and coffee, recipe I found here https://club.cooking/recipe/no-bake-chocolate-oatmeal-cookies/


----------



## LoidLiu

When I have some free time in the morning I like to cook some simple breakfast recipes with my daughter. Recently we cooked curd donuts.

Ingredients:
200 gr of curd, 1 egg, 70 g rice + whole grain flour, 20 g raisins, 20 g coconut sugar, 1/2 teaspoon baking powder, poppy seeds, sesame seeds for sprinkling

How to:
First mix together the curd, egg, flours, raisins, sugar, and baking powder. Then shape into donuts (we used colorful pans, my girl really likes it), sprinkle with sesame seeds, and poppy seeds. Bake at 180 degrees Celsius 25-30 min.


----------



## Bigfisherman

dialout said:


> View attachment 33578
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover brisket
> Hard Fried eggs with cheese
> Cornbread ...buttered and fried in the skillet with the brisket


Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## DavidGreen

just as food for thought last time when we were so hungry we ordered some movie snack box and they were heaven like delicious and I must recommend them to anyone near Philadelphia


----------



## annanikolson

My breakfast usually includes bread, eggs, sausagges and coffee. I prepare Indian coffee usually, as it tastes really good.


----------

